# Help me to choose carpets and curtains



## spinknitangela (Dec 12, 2014)

I would start by getting something that inspires you, a piece of art, fabric, a pillow, bedspread, etc. This piece will be your guide when choosing things for your room. This is how I do it and it's really helpful.


----------



## Rajesh13 (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks for your suggestion. It is really helpful to me, I will definitely keep your suggestion in mind while shopping for my room..


----------



## infinitiwindow (Oct 27, 2014)

Absolutely right. The carpet and curtains should complement your theme and color scheme. The hardest part is deciding this but the easiest way is to find an element you love and then build the room around it. Don't worry if it is a small item or not the most important. It will get you off the ground and then the carpet and window coverings will come naturally.


----------

